# new 2015 Super Duty



## plow4u (Jan 17, 2000)

My new F250 Super Duty with a brand New Western Wideout. Ready to Roll for next winter.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

That's a nice looking truck and plow. What kind of tires are on it. I can't make them out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Best looking combo....Ford, SD SCSB  and a Western.

Stock Michelin tires suck!


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

awesome setup!


----------



## plow4u (Jan 17, 2000)

*stock*

They are the stock Michelins and I do agree my last two Super Duty's had them and they suck. I have a brand new set of Fierce Attitude's sitting in the garage waiting for the first snow flake.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice looking Ford . Is it grey or green ?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Beautiful truck. If you ever swing through NC, I wanna stripe it!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

plow4u;2003517 said:


> They are the stock Michelins and I do agree my last two Super Duty's had them and they suck. I have a brand new set of Fierce Attitude's sitting in the garage waiting for the first snow flake.


Glad to know about Michelins. I will stay away from them. Can you post a picture of you Fierce Attitudes's.

Thumbs Up on the truck!


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

Sharp looking rig


----------



## plow4u (Jan 17, 2000)

*fierce attitude*

pic of my winter tires


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Tough looking tire


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice tire.......for mudding. Not so much for plowing.


----------



## plow4u (Jan 17, 2000)

*tires*

Have run these for the last four winters and haven't had any problems at all going anywhere I want with these tires. Go great in the snow and hold the road.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Beautiful truck. Love the color.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Congrats, the tires look good for mud and hopefully plowing


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

what was the cost on the plow??


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

sweet ride & plow!!!


----------



## plow4u (Jan 17, 2000)

*cost*

6400.00 out the door with install and Deflector.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

nice setup.. nothing wrong with the michelins.. they're just as good as a goodyear wrangler that comes on most superduties in 08-2011ish... maybe not the best tire for snow plowing but they're good on the highway and plenty good to plow with.. if your sliding a lot with them you just need more weight on the rig


----------



## rjk512 (Dec 11, 2013)

What lightbar is that? Just curious.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sawboy;2005634 said:


> Nice tire.......for mudding. Not so much for plowing.


I ran them on my F350 (35's) and they were excellent for plowing. Read the reviews on them, they are a great snow tire.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I haven't used them but if you look at them close they are very similar to the duratracs which everyone loves

Sharp looking truck


----------

